# Med Tech or similar in Naval Reserves?



## RoninTheMedic (7 Dec 2017)

Hi, 

I'm a registered Advanced Care Paramedic-ACP. 

I'm interested in the position of Med Tech, and understand from the CAF page I would need to complete BMQ, BMQ-LC and BOQT before direct entry. I understand I can do direct entry since ACP is a higher level than the usual Med Tech level of Primary Care Paramedic-PCP. 

I would want to serve with Naval Reserves. My uncle is ex-RCN, my grandfather ex-RCAF, my father ex-RCAF Cadet, and I prefer RCN the most.   

However it seems Med Techs are posted to Ambulance Units, which are Army, are they not?
Can someone explain a little more on the process - are Med Techs Army who are then seconded to their preferred department?

Finally, I hold a BA and a MA, and have considered Direct Officer Entry but don't see much medically-speaking as I don't hold a MD. 

Are there any other options for medical-related work for Officer Entry, or am I better served with Med Tech?

Thank you.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Dec 2017)

There is no Medical Branch in the Naval Reserve. There used to be, but sometime in the mid-90s that was abolished. 

If you truly want to serve in the reserve in a medical capacity, then your only choice is with your local Field Ambulance, in which case your uniform affiliation would be Army.

You could still join the Naval Reserve as an officer, just not as a medical type. The available career fields for officers are:

Naval Warfare Officer
Public Affairs
Intelligence
Logistics
Padre
Music

Most of these have preferred degree requirements, most notably Logistics and Music. The remainder are somewhat more general in nature, although that is not a hard and fast rule, and is something of a moving target. A BA and MA might make you more suitable for Intelligence or Public Affairs, but if you want to sail a lot, then Naval Warfare would be your best bet. As an officer, you would be required to do BMOQ, NETPO* (online), OOD** (online), and occupation training to reach OFT, or Operationally Functional Point. You're typically looking at two to three summers to completion, depending on your trade.

As an aside, many members in the reserve don't actually serve in an occupation consistent with their civilian employment, so you would be the norm rather than the exception. 

* NETPO = Naval Environmental Training Programme Officers
** OOD = Officer of the Day (also called Senior Watch Keeper)

Caveat: you will hear from time to time that there are Medical folks in NAVRES. There are, but that's a whole different discussion and well outside of the scope of your question. These pers are normally ex-Regular Force who are held on a special manning list that would not apply to you.


----------



## ModlrMike (7 Dec 2017)

I've answered your question in the Navy section.

FYI: we consider it bad manners and a form of spamming to cross post on more than one board.


----------



## RoninTheMedic (7 Dec 2017)

Thank you, ModlrMike.

On a separate note, is there a way to bypass the verification requirement for every post?
Thanks again.


----------



## RoninTheMedic (7 Dec 2017)

I apologize. I'll refrain from doing so in the future.
I don't see a delete function - is there one?


----------



## mariomike (7 Dec 2017)

RoninTheMedic said:
			
		

> I don't see a delete function - is there one?



Army.ca Subscriptions
https://army.ca/subscribe/
"•Ability to delete your own posts" 

Medical Technician (Med Tech) Questions ( 15 pages. )


			
				ModlrMike said:
			
		

> There are also no NavRes MedTechs.





			
				RoninTheMedic said:
			
		

> I understand I can do direct entry since ACP is a higher level than the usual Med Tech level of Primary Care Paramedic-PCP.



Direct entry
"If you already have a college diploma and a Primary Care Paramedic Level I certificate, the Forces may place you directly into the any required on-the-job training program following basic training."
https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/services/caf-jobs/career-options/fields-work/health-care/medical-technician.html#entry

Direct Entry Med Tech
https://www.google.ca/search?rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-CA%3AIE-Address&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&dcr=0&ei=yLEpWsfiJpigjwTI1Kf4DA&q=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22direct+entry%22+med+tech&oq=site%3Aarmy.ca+%22direct+entry%22+med+tech&gs_l=psy-ab.12...0.0.0.52651.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0....0...1c..64.psy-ab..0.0.0....0.ZPkRpqEuqFQ

See also,

Medical Technician - Unskilled, Semi-skilled, Skilled Application  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/81858.75.html
5 pages.

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## sarahsmom (7 Dec 2017)

I don't know if this is new, or maybe special to this particular field ambulance, but 25 Fd Amp in Toronto has both Air Force medic and navy medics in their field ambulance unit. Most of the members are army, but the few I spoke to (who were air force) said they were just issued blue uniforms, it wasn't something they specifically requested.
Does not mean you are more likely to do and ex or op on a ship however, just because you are navy.


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2017)

paleomedic said:
			
		

> I don't know if this is new, or maybe special to this particular field ambulance, but 25 Fd Amp in Toronto has both Air Force medic and navy medics in their field ambulance unit. Most of the members are army, but the few I spoke to (who were air force) said they were just issued blue uniforms, it wasn't something they specifically requested.
> Does not mean you are more likely to do and ex or op on a ship however, just because you are navy.



Perhaps that was their environmental uniform when they left the Reg Force OR for the Air Force anyway, they're ARAF and 25 is an affiliated unit.  Can't speak for the fish heads, other than they're ex-Reg Force.

MM


----------

